

Ask HN: How to answer this incubator application question? - pabloIMO

The question is: "What do you see as being the major challenges during the duration of the Accelerator?"<p>The correct approach is probably to suggest a possible challenge, then talk about how my team would deal with and overcome said challenge.<p>But what is the best challenge to talk about?
======
sandroyong
The other posted comments are correct. Alternatively, it could also mean just
how well the co-founders communicate, cooperate, and come to a consensus on
'pivoting', how to 'gain traction' and how to 'make money'. Time is $, and how
quickly you and your team can adapt to the challenges is the main challenge in
the face of all other challenges. Good luck.

------
hansy
Maybe pivoting? Deviating from the original idea can be a hard choice,
especially if all the work up till now has gone towards the original.

I think pivoting is one of the most difficult obstacles an entrepreneur faces,
not just from a technical or conceptual point of view, but also from an
emotional one.

------
mattwdelong
Gaining traction. Making money.

Perhaps, even solving a significant technological challenge and how it will
result in the aforementioned challenges being solved.

This answer is not based on experience, but rather my best educated guess.

